# php mail() Limitieren bzw. Loggen



## tray (4. Mai 2012)

Hallo,

ich bin Tray und betreibe mit ispConfig ein shared Hosting. Bisher hat eigentlich alles mit ispconfig ganz gut geklappt aber ich habe hier ein paar Punkte die ich selber nicht in den Griff bekomme, und dachte mir die ganze Zeit "irgendwann meld ich mich hier mal an und stelle selbst ne Frage" :-D

Durch Google wurde ich nicht schau und suche eine Methode um die Versand per php mail() für meine Kunden zu limitieren damit es nicht zum Missbrauch dieser Funktion kommt und tausende Mails verschickt werden können.

Gibt es wie beim cPanel da irgend eine Möglichkeit, oder wüsste jemand eine Methode um irgendwelche Logs wo es hingespeichert wird auszulesen (am besten mit php) und dann die php mail() funktion per php.ini zu deaktivieren.

Denn generell die Funktion zu deaktivieren wäre für meine Kunden nicht gerade toll, denn viele php Scripts (wordpress,phpbb,vbulletion,woltlab burning board usw.) brauchen die Funktion ja.

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Till (4. Mai 2012)

Schau mal hier:

How To Log Emails Sent With PHP's mail() Function To Detect Form Spam | HowtoForge - Linux Howtos and Tutorials


----------



## tray (4. Mai 2012)

Du bist also der legendäre Till, es stimmt also was man über dich sagt.

*VIELEN DANK! *


----------



## tray (4. Mai 2012)

Habe das ganze jetzt mal so weit getesten im /tmp/ wird die mail() Funktion jetzt schon geloggt, allerdings steht da nur das sie verschickt wurde und nicht von wem.

Und in der extra angelegten Datei /var/log/mail.form passiert nichts. Ich nutze Debian 6.0.

Den apache Service habe ich vor dem Test auch neugestartet und beide .php Ini dateien geändert.


----------



## Till (4. Mai 2012)

Vermutlich kann der User der die mail Funktion aufruft da nicht reinschreben. Versuch mal testweise /tmp/mail.form als log Pfad im script.


----------



## tray (4. Mai 2012)

$logfile = '/tmp/mail_php.log'; also umändern?


----------



## Till (7. Mai 2012)

Nein, das ist ok. Und da schreibt er nichts rein? Hast Du mal ein 

chmod 777 /tmp/mail_php.log

versucht?


----------

